# Ship aground on Chiliean beach



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

This ones on bbc online news.
Should read Chilean


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is the link for you, Jim..... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-19292398

and the current state of the ports...
http://meteoarmada.directemar.cl/site/estadopuertos/estadopuertos.html


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Cisco,
Not that good with computers, took 30mins to remember how to send a post.


----------



## jockmg (Apr 13, 2008)

*message*

No worries are you a fellow silver surfer
Best regards Jock......ex China Navigation...Rtd.


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry Jock not me.
Read my profile.
Jim


----------

